# Litespeed Sienna



## bart puss (Dec 20, 2005)

I come from a contact sports background...6ft 2in weigh 228 lbs..how suitable would one be (stiffness wise) or any other Litespeed be for someone of my size...?  

Any thoughts ?


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm 6 foot 195 pounds, I have an 05 Siena (last year with the carbon seat stays). I like the bike a lot, can't really compare it to anything besides my first bike (steel frame Marin). Comfortable for 60 mile rides, looking to do my first 100 miles this year. See no reason why it won't be up to he task.

I guess that doesn't really help.....


----------



## noonan (Sep 27, 2005)

bart puss said:


> I come from a contact sports background...6ft 2in weigh 228 lbs..how suitable would one be (stiffness wise) or any other Litespeed be for someone of my size...?
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I'm 6'4" 222 lbs with an '06 and it seems to be just fine. Great bike!


----------



## Road Terp (Nov 9, 2005)

I have similar questions/concerns about the 06 sienna.I have ridden Cannondales for the past 20 years.They have great stiffesss and my Six13 is comfortable as well.Unfortunatly the new frame seems to have a corosion problem.Therefore I am considering switching to an 06 Sienna .But how much more flex will I notice during sprints ect.or must one move up to the more expensive Vortex.I am 45yo,, 6' and 170# ,fast rec or slow racer,100 to150 mi. per week.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Bicycling magazine had a great review of the Siena and you can find it on our website. 
http://www.litespeed.com/2006/press.aspx
I figured pointing you towards a magazine (3rd party) review may be better and more objective for you. 
But I am actually quite certain that the Siena will give you all the ride qualities you want and that you do not "have to" step up to the Vortex.

Herbert
Litespeed

www.litespeed.com


----------



## Road Terp (Nov 9, 2005)

Herbertk,thanks for the link.I know some people are put off by your association with with Litespeed but I have found your posts quite helpfull.The Bilycling review was good but also rather generic.Besides,I am not looking for objectivity on the Litespeed board.It would be better to get your insider viewpoint and technical knowledge ,which is not available in the "unbiased" magazines.What's the scoop on the 06 sienna and why would don't I need the Vortex.Not that I'm anxious to spend the extra money.


----------

